# HMailserver und Horde



## Cyrrus Ramsey (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo ... ,

vorweg : Ich habe wirklich vorher gegoogelt , 12 Millionen Links gefunden, die zum Teil paßten - bin aber leider noch nicht schlauer ...

Gibt es jemanden auf dieser weiten Welt, der bereit und in der Lage ist, einem Windows-Allrounder aber PHP-Neuling zu erklären, wie man mit *Horde Webmail *auf einen* lokalen HMailserver *unter XP SP3 zugreift ?

Mein HMailserver läuft einwandfrei (mit dynamischer IP) - mit Outlook, Thunderbird etc darauf zugreifen klappt auch einwandfrei .

Muß ich Apache oder IIS installieren oder reicht PHP ? Bin für jede halbwegs verständliche Anleitung dankbar


----------

